# Ih 986



## circlejacres (Sep 13, 2010)

Last year the forum was a big help diagnosing a problem which I learned was a bad cab solenoid. While working yesterday the needles on several instrument panel gauges where jumping around or sticking on my 986. The charging instrument gauge is now stuck bottomed out to the right. Any suggestions on where to start?

Appreciate any help


----------



## broroge (Dec 2, 2013)

IH 986
need suggestions how to stop hyd. leak where 3pt hitch arms bolt to rear housing. I'm a first timer here and with the 986, thanks


----------

